# Plant ID please



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello. Can you please ID this plant for as well as provide any info on if it is viv suitable or not. I found it at a local market and could not pass it up. Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks kind of like a Portulaca plant. Those are succulents and probably would not like the moisture levels in a viv.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My guess would be Portulacaria afra variety. If so, it is a South African native and not hardy when planted outside here in the North. If you were creating a drier vivarium, I think this plant might work or if you were to use pieces of the plant epiphytically. Others here might have different opinions, though.

Richard.


----------

